# Turnips for 600+



## Lars (May 10, 2020)

i just poured a little over 2.2 million bells on turnips.
and i need a place to sell them at.

i'm only really looking for people with very high prices of 600+
i don't really have NMT, so i'll be paying in TBT.

for 600+ i'll pay you 500 TBT
for 615+ i'll pay you 750 TBT
for 630+ i'll pay you 1000 TBT

( or 500.000 for 600+, 750.000 for 615+, or 1 million bells for 630+ if you prefer that )

i do have to note that selling this does take a bit of time selling 2.2 million worth of turnips, and that i have to go back and forth a couple of times.
so i hope i'm paying you enough for your efforts.


----------



## Lars (May 11, 2020)

Monday morning bump


----------



## worfmaster (May 11, 2020)

FYI: Your title makes it sound like your store is selling them for 600. You may want to change to it say Buying instead of Selling.


----------



## Pr0t0 (May 11, 2020)

sorry, thought you got turnipprice


----------



## Lars (May 12, 2020)

Tuesday afternoon bump


----------



## Lars (May 13, 2020)

wednesday evening bump


----------



## SarahSays (May 13, 2020)

Hey there. In my experience, hosts are so overrun that they don’t have time to reach out themselves. I usually need to go to them. In the Airport forum there is a Turnip thread at the top. Keep an eye on that and the Dodo Business Class. Just my experience


----------



## Lars (May 14, 2020)

Thursday morning bump


----------

